# What LED strip to backlight aquarium?



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

Title says it all, looking for an LED strip solution to create some sort of sunset effect on my plantedtank background.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/627826-beamswork-double-hi-lumen-30-gen4-3.html

kind of like this?


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/627826-beamswork-double-hi-lumen-30-gen4-3.html
> 
> kind of like this?


Precisely. I was just hoping there may be some sort of plug and play ready one. Current has one but it comes in a package with a regular top light unfortunately.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

There are a ton of things ..
https://www.dhgate.com/product/320-x-f10-led-wall-washer-dmx-rgb-led-light/402200853.html

well that is DMX controlled but there are many others..

Sticking some cut-able strips to a hunk of aluminum isn't too difficult of a DIY.


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> There are a ton of things ..
> https://www.dhgate.com/product/320-x-f10-led-wall-washer-dmx-rgb-led-light/402200853.html
> 
> well that is DMX controlled but there are many others..
> ...


Ah cool, thanks. I'll investigate


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Biggest problem would be finding one w/ a timer.. most would have some sort of remote though:


> 48 LED Night Rider Strip Light Scanner Flash Lamp Bar Wireless Remote RGB Color


$13.59 and free shipping from New Jersey .. Usually come from China..
Need to add something like a TC-420(421) to it..which is probably why most just start from scratch..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TC4...-DC12-24V-LED-RGB-controller/32728349230.html


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XC9WJ8W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I liked this one - zig-zagged it back and forth to fit my aquarium length.


----------

